
My strange aversion to vacations - monty_singh
http://42floors.com/blog/my-strange-aversion-to-vacations#.UXf24kORsvc.twitter
======
thrush
This might seem strange, but I felt a similar passion towards vacations ever
since I was in elementary school. There was always a lot of pressure to
succeed in school, sports, and social life. Just when I thought I'd have free
time to catch up things where I was falling behind (in any of these
categories), I would usually get yanked away for a trip somewhere like skiing,
or to spend time with family out of state. I don't mean to sound ungrateful as
I realize I have been very fortunate to do many of the things that I have
done, and these activities were definitely amazing the first couple times
around, but I believe they ended up being more detrimental to my development
and work in the long run.

------
VLM
"What this means is that when you get a job offer from us, you’ll pick a start
date....And that’s the day you leave for vacation."

My experience over the decades has been new employers love to hear that you
need 3, maybe 4 weeks to help transition your replacement, but your old
employer likes to escort you out the door and change all the passwords the
moment you slap a resignation letter on the bosses desk. I was actually kind
of pissed at my last job when they made me sit around for two weeks instead of
the escort out treatment. So I've taken 2-4 weeks off between each job. On the
wife's health insurance. I'm not hand-to-mouth enough that I really notice a
missing check or two.

What I don't do is exotic or stressful travel. No idea if I'll end up hating
the new job so need to be prepared to take off and sending $5K to a resort is
no way financially to start a job search. If you don't love your life, fix it
so you do, don't just fly to tahiti and come back still hating it.

